# We're all hunting wabbits.



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh my fur and whiskers. It's gone very quiet in here.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 1, 2007)

yep been like this for months

could this be the start of a slow painful death?

tune in next week!


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 1, 2007)

I noticed that at work.. a very boring day at work.  Where I kept saying to myself, "SOMEBODY! Say something!" haha


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 1, 2007)

SHHHHH!!!


----------



## EBphotography (Nov 1, 2007)

clarinetJWD said:


> SHHHHH!!!



Heres the guy running around with the clarinet telling US to shut up...


----------



## kundalini (Nov 1, 2007)

.....or is it the clam before the storm?


----------



## EBphotography (Nov 1, 2007)

kundalini said:


> .....or is it the clam before the storm?



Mm. Clams.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 1, 2007)

My bad,  the shot glass was in my left hand.

...calm...


----------



## Corry (Nov 1, 2007)

How's about you hunt the skunk that was meandering around outside the door at my work tonight?


----------



## kundalini (Nov 1, 2007)

I knew I shudda taken that left toin at Allbekoikey.

(somebody had to say it)


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 1, 2007)

Damn its spamy in here tonight


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 2, 2007)

Corry said:


> How's about you hunt the skunk that was meandering around outside the door at my work tonight?



Is that 'skunk' as in 'small furry mammal that smells'? Or 'skunk' as in 'large smelly hairless mammal'?

Cast your vote now! 'Phone lines are open until mid-night.


----------



## ferny (Nov 2, 2007)

Please people, I'm trying to sleep. Can you keep the noise down?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 2, 2007)

Do wife-swapping mathematicians indulge in two plus two equals four play?


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 2, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Do wife-swapping mathematicians indulge in two plus two equals four play?



*Groan* Here's your coat, you'll be needing it...


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello? Anyone there? Is this thing on?


----------



## Corry (Nov 2, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Do wife-swapping mathematicians indulge in two plus two equals four play?



Niiiiiice.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 2, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Hello? Anyone there? Is this thing on?



You're talking into a cactus, silly girl.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 2, 2007)

But I like ... ummm, never mind


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 2, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> But I like ... ummm, never mind



Lots of little pr icks?


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 2, 2007)

Quit putting words in my mouth.





(I'm gonna regret that, aren't I?)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 2, 2007)

Or do you like yours big and green?


(Yes, you are)


----------



## kundalini (Nov 2, 2007)

.....or just one BIG one?

(sorry Anti, an involuntary reaction on my part.  No harm meant.  An opening like that is difficult not to pounce upon)


----------



## kundalini (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, I'm going to have to start using the quote button.  You guys are just too fast.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 2, 2007)

Heehee, no problemo Kundalini....I lob the lines out there, and like to see people wind up and hit 'em out of the ball park.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Anti.  I'm really not slow, I just get easily distracted.


----------



## Corry (Nov 2, 2007)

kundalini said:


> Thanks Anti.  I'm really not slow, I just get easily distracted.



Nah, you're just slow.  

But that's ok.  We embrace the differently abled around here.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 2, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> hit 'em out of the ball park.



So you've gone from pr icks to balls - how low can you... what a stoopid question!


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 2, 2007)

<--- In case that's not clear, it's a smilie doing the limbo. In answer to the question of 'how low can you...stoop'


----------



## Corry (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow...it must be international 'be as cheesy as possible' day.  

I love it.


----------



## Corry (Nov 2, 2007)

And I just realized I'm out of cheese.  Dammit!  

Y'all have enough to go around...can I have some? I'm hungry.


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmm I don't believe Brits and Canadians actually need to designate a day to be cheesy... aren't they just naturally full of milky fermented goodness?


----------



## kundalini (Nov 2, 2007)

smegma

oh wait, that was another thread.  Geez, I feel awfully differently disabled...or is it distracted.  Let me think about this............................................................................................................................................................................

What were we talking about?


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 2, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> We're all hunting wabbits.


Be vewy vewy quiet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



.........


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 2, 2007)

Corry said:


> Wow...it must be international 'be as cheesy as possible' day.


 


Tangerini said:


> Hmm I don't believe Brits and Canadians actually need to designate a day to be cheesy... aren't they just naturally full of milky fermented goodness?


I think you're both failing to see the forest for the....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 3, 2007)

Are you making refernce to 'woodies' there? You have a one track mind...

And I love Corry's Hertz-a-like avatar


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 3, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Are you making refernce to 'woodies' there? You have a one track mind...
> 
> And I love Corry's Hertz-a-like avatar


 
What happened to the one that was permanently winking? I SAID WINKING!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 3, 2007)

I heard she got something in her eye


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 3, 2007)

There's a line I could use here, but I'd have to ban myself if I used it....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 3, 2007)

It would be worth it.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 3, 2007)

It involved jewellery...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds Wagnerian. Something along the lines of a Ring piece?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 3, 2007)

Not quite - I had something involving shellfish in mind


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 3, 2007)

Like clams? Or Bi-valves?
Probably some kind of neck wear.


(Do you think we have lost the Yanks yet?)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 3, 2007)

Long since. Should we wait and see if they want to catch up?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 3, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> I think you're both failing to see the forest for the....



why why why why would anyone make a smiley like that?? 
bloody well admit it JC your no lawyer your a smiley designer


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 3, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> your a smiley designer



Is that a euphemism for 'looney'?


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 3, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Like clams? Or Bi-valves?
> Probably some kind of neck wear.
> (Do you think we have lost the Yanks yet?)





Chris of Arabia said:


> Long since. Should we wait and see if they want to catch up?


Why, is that a Brit-originated term?


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 3, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> why why why why would anyone make a smiley like that?? bloody well admit it JC your no lawyer your a smiley designer


Teehee, one _does _have to wonder why anyone would create that smiley! (And _no_, it wasn't me)



Hertz van Rental said:


> Is that a euphemism for 'looney'?


 layball:  Unless you were referring to our 'dollar', which has risen in value dramatically lately. Especially against the Yankee buck. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 3, 2007)

Compared to Sterling?


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 3, 2007)

You're confusing me with all this back and forth...are you talking pearls, or silver??


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 3, 2007)

That would be telling.
If you have to ask then you don't need to know :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 3, 2007)

(Hey, it was a tongue in cheek answer. Don't go all literal on me.  )


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 3, 2007)

Hmm and here I thought your tongue needed to be put into check


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 3, 2007)

Et tu, Tangerini?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 3, 2007)

Hmmmm... misquoting GJC I see


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 3, 2007)

Well I had to steer the conversation away from that item of jewellery _someone_ brought up.....


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 3, 2007)

Names names I say


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 4, 2007)

If the shoe fits....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (You're gonna look funny wearing those!)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 4, 2007)

Have you not already spent enough time in court this week?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 4, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Well I had to steer the conversation away from that item of jewellery _someone_ brought up.....



Should have spit instead of swallowing?.


----------



## Battou (Nov 4, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> (Do you think we have lost the Yanks yet?)



Not remotely, now who was it that did that song....


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 4, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Have you not already spent enough time in court this week?



it is a well known fact that Anti is a designer of smilies and not really a Macer


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 4, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> it is a well known fact that Anti is a designer of smilies and not really a Macer



You missed out 'warped'.
'Anti is a *warped* designer of *warped* smilies'.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 4, 2007)

Au contraire, I do not have an artistic bone in my body  (Uh oh, this is likely the wrong crowd to use _that_ phrase with...)

Anyhooo, this is the smilie I was trying to find originally, but I could only find the 'speaking into the cactus' one.....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm sure someone here has an artistic bone they can let you borrow.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 4, 2007)

:raisedbrow:
.............


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 4, 2007)

I was going to say "way to stick it to her" but I wasn't sure you'd have a big enough eye rolling smiley, Anti.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't think Tang was suggesting someone should stick it in your ear - but it would explain the expression '**** her brains out'


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG, you're a riot Hertz. (*Someone hand me a riot gun, please. So I can 'blow' his brains out*. And if you guess wrong on which meaning is intended...kablooie)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm assuming you know where he keeps his brains

May I refer my learned colleague to this article on the subject - 'Brain Blowing'


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 4, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> I'm assuming you know where he keeps his brains



In a bucket under the sink, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 4, 2007)

Where some men keep 'em....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 5, 2007)

I take it he is a Canadian.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 5, 2007)

[Nah, Canadian men aren't that flexible.] 

Maybe we can recaption this one as "hindsight is 20/20".


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 5, 2007)

Auto-gynaecology


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 5, 2007)

Good analogy.


----------

